# Acontista multicolor



## RNW (May 7, 2010)

adult


----------



## naeff002 (May 7, 2010)

what a great specie is this, big body does she have.


----------



## Colorcham427 (May 7, 2010)

naeff002 said:


> what a great specie is this, big body does she have.


I love these little ones, I just had another subadult molt to adult. Now I have two female adults and 2 male adults!  

The female subadults look like bumble bees! LOL they're so stubby, fat and black and yellow when sub.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 8, 2010)

I think they have really big heads!


----------



## naeff002 (May 8, 2010)

it looks that way


----------



## ismart (May 8, 2010)

Very nice pics!  How big do they get?


----------



## Chief Tom (May 9, 2010)

I like all mantids, but the short stubby ones are my least favorite. Don't get me wrong RNW you have posted some great pics (see my other posts on your other pics).


----------



## chrisnoahdana (May 9, 2010)

Ive been working with these little guys for a few months there very cool they move about very funny and when males move in on females they both raise there wings to show off there bright red coloration of there wings  I also love there color diff among them ranging from tans , greens and brown! a neat species everyone should try out !


----------

